# Clipless MTB!!



## Trumpettom001 (23 May 2010)

Soo went out for the first time with SPDs to my local dirt track.. So much more control in the air did I have. My only worry is that the clips and shoes are almost certainly designed for road use, so will MTB'ing with them ruin them?


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 May 2010)

If the are SPD with 2 holes for the cleats then they are for MTB's. Road cleats usually have 3 holes, though SPD's can be used on road or off-road. The pedals are usually more robust and don't clog with mud and jam up like road pedals. Also SPD's are usually recessed into the shoe to make walking easier (carrying bike etc.)


----------



## OliverAmoros (24 May 2010)

Out of interest... Which SPDs /shoes are people using/recommending for MTBing?


----------



## marzjennings (24 May 2010)

Trumpettom001 said:


> Soo went out for the first time with SPDs to my local dirt track.. So much more control in the air did I have. My only worry is that the clips and shoes are almost certainly designed for road use, so will MTB'ing with them ruin them?



Which types of spds are you using? The ones to the left or right?








If the ones on the left, yes mtbing will kill them pretty quickly. If the ones to the right, then you're all good.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 May 2010)

Are the ones in between for hybrids?


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2010)

No. Any bike especially MTB where you need to walk. Middle is the same as right.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (27 May 2010)

they're likt the ones in the middle/right... but the only point of contact seems to be the metal bit it's self... 

maybe i'll break the bank and fork out for a proper pair off ebay (right size would be good too!!)


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2010)

You should have the grips that stick down to about the same level as the metal clip. My SPD clips still click on the tarmac, but the sole is in contact.


----------



## marzjennings (28 May 2010)

Trumpettom001 said:


> they're likt the ones in the middle/right... but the only point of contact seems to be the metal bit it's self...
> 
> maybe i'll break the bank and fork out for a proper pair off ebay (right size would be good too!!)



You can find shoes with a more agressive tread pattern where the cleat is more recessed. I have some Northwaves and I can walk on a wooded floor without scratching it, which keeps the wife happy.


----------



## mknash (8 Jun 2010)

@OliverAmoros

Only just started MTB'ing myself, and similarly got my first clipless pedals.

I am wearing these Bontrager shoes.

They are very comfortable for both walking in (the pub, the garage, over fallen trees) and cycling in.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Jun 2010)

I use time atac for mtb and look keo for road.


----------



## mickle (8 Jun 2010)

Clip-_in_ people, not clipless


----------

